# Pregnant ?



## minidonkeylover (11 mo ago)

We purchased this donkey a few months ago . Guy said we possible maybe bred but not sure . Looked under and there whiteish yellow . What does this mean ? She’s got a round belly but idk what she looked like before .


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

that looks like the colostrum coming from her bag, which could mean that she will birth soon... Could you get a vet check? they could help you make preperations so mama will birth in comfort.


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

Best thing you can do is reach up there and feel the bag, if she will let you. If she is not pregnant she should not have swollen or enlarged mammary glands. If she is dripping milk, you probably have a baby coming soon (24-48 hours.)


----------

